# Übertragungstrafo an TN-S Netz anschließen Sternpunkt erden?



## rih0815 (27 November 2013)

Hallo Zusammen!

Habe ein 400VAC Netz (TN-S) es wird eine Dyn5 Trafo angeschlossen, da eine höhere Spannung benötigt wird! 
Der Trafo wird somit auf der Sternseite an mein TN-S Netz angeschlossen!  D Dreieck hohe Spannung / Y kleine Spannung (400VAC)!

Frage muss ich den Sternpunkt dieses Trafos ebenfalls erden? Auf der Dreieck Seite kommt nach einer Übertragungsstrecke erneut ein Trafo welcher
wieder von Dreieck auf 400VAC runter transformiert um Leitungsverluste zu reduzieren! Auf der 400VAC Seite Y wird der Sternpunkt wieder geerdet!
Wie sieht es aber beim ersten Trafo aus muss der Sternpunkt geerdet werden??


MFG


----------



## MSB (27 November 2013)

Da dein Sternpunkt der mit dem Netzseitigen Neutralleiter verbunden werden muss, darfst du den Sternpunkt folglich auch nicht Erden,
da ab dem Zeitpunkt der Trennung des Netzseitigen PEN (beim TN-S System klassischerweise am Mittelspannungstrafo), PE und N stets getrennt und separat zu führen sind.

An die Y-Seite des Trafos muss folglich also L1/L2/L3/N, falls du davon ausgehen kannst, das du den Trafo immer symmetrisch belastest, könntest du u.U. auch auf den N verzichten (im Notfall).

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## rih0815 (27 November 2013)

Also einerseits darf ja im TN-S Netz nach der Auftrennung PE und N nicht mehr direkt verbinden oder! Erde ich jedoch den Sternpunkt des Übertragungstrafos, stelle ich ja keine direkte Verbindung zwischen N und PE oder! Ist dies in diesem Fall nicht eine Grauzone? Wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass das Kabel dazwischen fehlerfrei und der baugleiche zweite runtertransformierende Trafo baugleich sind, kann eigentlich nichts passieren auch wenn ich den Sternpunkt primär (400VAC Seite des ersten Trafos) nicht erde oder? Was kann passieren?


----------



## MSB (27 November 2013)

An den Sternpunkt der Primärseite muss entweder der Neutralleiter (würde ich auf jeden Fall machen) oder gar nichts, keine Ahnung wie du auch nur auf die Idee kommen könntest den Sternpunkt der Primärseite zu erden?
Was glaubst du dir davon zu versprechen, außer das du den PE fälschlicher- und verbotenerweise als potentiellen Leiter missbrauchst, und zwar jedes mal, wenn dein Trafo auch nur irgendwie unsymmetrisch belastet ist.

Das Kabel dazwischen ist vollkommen egal, da du hier ohnehin eine galvanische Trennung hast.

Vielleicht solltest du dir das ganze mal aufmalen, dann würdest du deinen Denkfehler vielleicht von selbst erkennen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## hucki (28 November 2013)

rih0815 schrieb:


> Erde ich jedoch den Sternpunkt des Übertragungstrafos, stelle ich ja keine direkte Verbindung zwischen N und PE oder! Ist dies in diesem Fall nicht eine Grauzone?


Gegenfrage: Würdest Du den Sternpunkt eines Motors auch direkt erden?
Und/oder ist das abhängig von der Art des Verbrauchers?


----------



## rih0815 (28 November 2013)

Stimmt ja TN-S is eben TN-S! Was wäre für die primär Seite fatal? Aussenleiter Ausfall auf der Sekundärseite? Der zweite Teafo ist baugleich, sollte also symmetrisch sein die Geschichte..


----------



## MSB (28 November 2013)

rih0815 schrieb:


> Stimmt ja TN-S is eben TN-S! Was wäre für die primär Seite fatal? Aussenleiter Ausfall auf der Sekundärseite? Der zweite Teafo ist baugleich, sollte also symmetrisch sein die Geschichte..



Hm hat das jetzt was mit dem Trafo oder mit den am Trafo angeschlossenen Verbrauchern zu tun?

Denk mal darüber nach.

Eigentlich ist es schon fast fahrlässig einem Laien solche Tipps zu geben ... darüber sollte ich wohl mal nachdenken ...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rih0815 (28 November 2013)

Sicher hat es mit den Verbrauchern zu tun, jedoch haben die Verbraucher Sekundärseite des zweiten Trafos ja wieder einen eigenen Trafosternpunkt...naja es is scho spät muss ich mir mal durch Kopf gehen lassen.


----------



## charly2599 (28 November 2013)

erster Trafo:
Sternpunkt verbunden mit N und PE im TN-S Netz siehe Antwort eins.
der bei unsymmetrischer Belastung im  ersten Netz entstehende Strom fliest über PE und N. [Spaß mit FI ]
Geerdet werden muss wenn dann der Eisenkern oder der Trafo ist Schutz isoliert. 



> Sicher hat es mit den Verbrauchern zu tun, jedoch haben die Verbraucher  Sekundärseite des zweiten Trafos ja wieder einen eigenen Trafosternpunkt



und sind somit Galvanisch vom ersten getrennt, richtig?  Der Erste Trafo stellt eine E-Maschine dar die von den Verbrauchern hinter dem zweiten Galvanisch getrennt sind. 

Ich Stell mir das einfach mal mit FI vor . (nu ist schon wieder alles dunkel)

Interessant ist doch auch wie der Schutz im Netz zwischen beiden Trafos gewährleistet wird. Isolationsüberwachung  oder doch nur einfache Absicherung da ja u.U. erst der zweite eintretende Fehler zu einer Störreaktion führt.



> Eigentlich ist es schon fast fahrlässig einem Laien solche Tipps zu geben ... darüber sollte ich wohl mal nachdenken ...



btw "SPS Forum" ist ja eine nicht ganz alltägliche Aufgabenstellung.


----------

